# Judo high school state nationals.



## J-kid (Mar 20, 2003)

This weekend i am going to the judo high school nationals in spokan Washington.  

I will report back on how i did.........................


----------



## tarabos (Mar 20, 2003)

good luck to you...

so does your high school have an official judo program then? that's pretty interesting if so....


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## ace (Mar 22, 2003)

1 Word IPPON
          -__________
:asian:


----------



## J-kid (Mar 26, 2003)

My report back.
I regret to say i didnt place this time.
My first match was a easy win.
My second match i was really tired(didnt sleep well the night before and didnt eat breakfist).
I sliped after 1 min and got pinned ( normal day i would have got out of it.  But i was unable to because i was extremly tired.)
So i went for my thrid match and went out there with a plan.
I went out there did a halfway stomach throw on perpose and pulled him right into a armbar.  He was about to tap after being 3 seconds on the ground and the ref said stop.   And penalized me.
*this ref hates my school, because of there views on bowing*
we got up and i got him in 2 more chokes the ref stoped me each time and penalized me.
At the end i lost due to a throw, but i became real tired because of my first submission attemps and throws.

O well i have another tournment in Fedral Way this weekend and i am now gonna do alot more training to propare for it.

I also missed my WT by 3 pounds.

All and all will do alot better next time.

Ill keep you updated on my next tourment.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2003)

Sounds like a learning experience for you--better luck next time!


----------



## ace (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Sounds like a learning experience for you--better luck next time! *


Agreed.

:wavey:


----------



## J-kid (Mar 30, 2003)

Reporting back from the compitition in fedarel way.

I got 1st place

7 people only one can rain surprem....

Me


----------



## arnisador (Mar 30, 2003)

How many times did you play? Did you get a bye?


----------



## J-kid (Apr 1, 2003)

No i didnt get a bye and i fought 3 times defeating each of my oppenents.


----------



## ace (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *No i didnt get a bye and i fought 3 times defeating each of my oppenents. *


????


----------



## J-kid (Apr 5, 2003)

2 throws 
1 submission


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 6, 2003)

Good luck judo-kid.

There is no such thing as really a state-sponsered or public school-sponsered judo program.  The term "state tournament" doesn't mean you're the best at state, it means that it's open to the state unlike a WIAA sponsered sport (in charge of Washington high school sports) where the winner is the best wrestler in the state or just happened to win the title at that time.  There is a state tournament hosted by different guys every so months in almost every state.

However, there are big-name tournaments hosted by MAJOR organizations such as the IJF where the winner is qualified to go to big tournaments like the Pan Am Games, the Olympics, and so forth.  JK, if your training in judo holds true, then you should at least honestly see yourself competing for a spot in those big tournies.


----------



## J-kid (Jun 6, 2003)

I do all tournments and i am quilfied to go to nationals in new mexico, and i am going. 

This will give me a test of my skills.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *I do all tournments and i am quilfied to go to nationals in new mexico, and i am going.
> 
> This will give me a test of my skills. *


Who is hosting the event?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 8, 2003)

Best of luck and keep us informed.

Its great to se some of our younger people takeing up judo once again.  Practice hard and learn  (win or lose)


----------

